# P-trap



## ICE (Jun 8, 2013)

For many years, we required a P-trap be installed to drain the pool.

This is what many have become.





There is liquid and it does run out on the ground.....and the people put up with it.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 8, 2013)

One step away from being a fresh air intake....


----------



## north star (Jun 9, 2013)

*: - :*

The pools drain in to the sanitary sewer system ?

*: - :*


----------



## ICE (Jun 9, 2013)

Cryptosporidium is an organism that lives in pool water and apparently isn't eliminated with chlorine.  The beaches were found to have elevated levels so it was decided that pool water would be treated before it hits the ocean.  That meant that every pool had a three inch P-trap for that purpose.  The rule was changed a couple years ago and now we don't require the P-trap.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this really a P-trap?


----------



## ICE (Jun 9, 2013)

It's busted now but it used to be rotated 45˚ and had a bell shaped receptor attached.  The stupid part of it was that there was no requirement for a cover and the trap dried out and was open to the sewer.

If it was installed outdoors, no venting was required.  Many were in the front yard because that's where the 3" sewer was available.  They were the damnedest thing you ever saw.  Lots of them are right by the front door.  I would have to write a correction that the P-trap can't eliminate a clean-out.

When it came time for final inspection, the contractors acted like they'd never heard of such a thing....every time.  It's the same with the fence and gates.


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 9, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> The pools drain in to the sanitary sewer system ?


Most AHJ's do not allow the pool water anyplace else.


----------

